# father finally decided to do some prepping after i spoke to him.



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

I been trying to get him to prepare somewhat, on thanks giving i gave him a solar/hand crank /battery latern with a few batteries. I made sure to charge it fully first.
I told he should think about gettingf a few canned goods or bags of rice of beans. I told him about the war in ukraine and this being the worst winter in the state in about 15 years. I went o visit him i saw poland spring gallons stacked all over hes kitchen and a 30 gallon tote stocked with beans/rice and a few canned goods.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good work!
I have a feeling this winter blast will have once again spurred on some folks to start thinking longer term.
Most will revert back to normies when the weather changes, but some will wake up and stick with it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Took a closet in a parents house and filled it with goodies for emergency. Didn't want or "need" it but now it's a popular thing. Weather sucked for a few days so nobody wanted to go out. Well it was really nice that they could just open the door and get something. Now it's growing on it's own.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Thinking of unpredictable availability of goods, not to mention soaring prices......
What do our parents (or seniors) need, as far as over-the counter meds is concerned?


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

charito said:


> Thinking of unpredictable availability of goods, not to mention soaring prices......
> What do our parents (or seniors) need, as far as over-the counter meds is concerned?


i got a small med kit, full of creams and lotions for rashs, and skin conditions such as jock itch or fungus around the groin and penis, rashs on arms and legs. Fungus for fingers and toe nails.
cough and cold medicine. Pain killers. high blood pressure medication to as backup. Batteries extra rechargeable for blood pressure machines or any small medical electronic devices. Also have four wheel chairs in your home you can buy them off amazon for 130-140 bucks, have them at your home or homestead, usually their max weight limit is 250-275 pounds.


----------



## MGNick (Dec 28, 2021)

Buy Prescription Drugs Online | Order Cheap Prescription Drugs Without Limits


Order from our trusted online pharmacy and get cheap prescription drugs without any quality compromise. Buy from grantpharmacy.com and save your money with prescription drugs.




www.grantpharmacy.com





Expensive but I always get what I order. No script required.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

starsky said:


> i got a small med kit, full of creams and lotions for rashs, and skin conditions such as jock itch or fungus around the groin and penis, rashs on arms and legs. Fungus for fingers and toe nails.
> cough and cold medicine. Pain killers. high blood pressure medication to as backup. Batteries extra rechargeable for blood pressure machines or any small medical electronic devices. Also have four wheel chairs in your home you can buy them off amazon for 130-140 bucks, have them at your home or homestead, usually their max weight limit is 250-275 pounds.


Don't forget to add cream for joints and muscle pains. And, if they use antacids like Tums, or anything for heartburn.
When seniors or elderlies have to eat all those stuffs that we store - especially when we're not used to them that much - some may not be quite agreeable to our tummies.
It's not the same as when we were young.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

charito said:


> Don't forget to add cream for joints and muscle pains. And, if they use antacids like Tums, or anything for heartburn.
> When seniors or elderlies have to eat all those stuffs that we store - especially when we're not used to them that much - some may not be quite agreeable to our tummies.
> It's not the same as when we were young.


Don't forget a laxative besides food issues some meds can cause a problem.


----------



## OregonDreams (26 d ago)

MGNick said:


> Buy Prescription Drugs Online | Order Cheap Prescription Drugs Without Limits
> 
> 
> Order from our trusted online pharmacy and get cheap prescription drugs without any quality compromise. Buy from grantpharmacy.com and save your money with prescription drugs.
> ...


Ooh, cool! Thanks, been wanting to order some more ivermectin. Any idea how this compares to alldaychemist prices?


----------



## MGNick (Dec 28, 2021)

OregonDreams said:


> Ooh, cool! Thanks, been wanting to order some more ivermectin. Any idea how this compares to alldaychemist prices?


I have no idea. Bought what I needed some time ago. Took forever to get here but I did get it. If you "need it" for your family, you will pay whatever is asked. Buy it now while you can. Price is irrelevant.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

One Shot said:


> Don't forget a laxative besides food issues some meds can cause a problem.


Also, prunes! I like those packaged dried prunes on the baking section of WalMart (Great Value).
They're not expensive - $6.45 CAD for 1 big pack.
I add a couple (for each person) in cooking oatmeal, along with the raisins. 
Because we have to use some older oatmeal, we have this everyday for breakfast - which is healthy!
It works like a charm.  Oatmeal is also good for cholesterol.
It also helps regulate blood sugars. I've been eating them since I was diagnosed with diabetes.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

@starsky 
@Chipper 

It's heartwarming to see how you guys care for your parents!
God bless.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Well thx to covid 19, I only have 4 family members to worry about, my father & stepmother, & my uncle & aunt, (his brother), & 4 ex's.

My uncle is the oldest, and was born a few years after the great depression, and the only family member that has more emergency food stored than I do. He has germaphobia too, so he was the only person in my family that I wasn't really worried about during this pandemic getting sick.

My father & stepmother on the other hand, I was indeed worried about, esp. after losing my mother during this SHTF. My ol' man is a 2nd degree blackbelt, & his wife is also a blackbelt in a different style, both of them exercise daily both outside and inside on their workout equipment. 

Prepping though, well that was a different story.

During the beginning of Covid I put my writing skills to good use, and became a Freelance outdoor Gear reviewer. Since my father got his Doctorate for English Literature from Brown University, I thought he was the perfect person to get an opinion on my 1st official Review I was about to post. 

I have to say, I had never seen him so interested with regard to any of the work that I had done in my life until he read that review. He started to even ask me questions about the product I was reviewing. Well, I have total freedom of what Reviews I chose to do for this company, and therefore after seeing my father so interested in my writing & Reviews, I decided to stop trying to get him to be more prepared in case of a SHTF scenario and start instead making Reviews of items that I thought he and my stepmother should have in their home.

So, after years of trying to get my father to listen to me to be more prepared, ironically like his mother, my grandmother, I finally got through to him via my article writing and reviews. The article I wrote for an ecommerce site got him to start food storage prepping, and the reviews encouraged him to buy emergency LED lanterns, flashlights, headlamps, coolers, etc., while my stepmother stocked up on 1st aid supplies.

Turns out that ol saying is correct, there is more than one way to skin a cat. It seems the older some people get the more stubborn, and giving up trying to convince him and letting my reviews let him convince himself did the trick.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

The Ice Storm of ’98 left hundreds of thousands of Mainers without power for several weeks. Eight people died, making it the deadliest natural disaster in Maine history. Lights Out: 25 years since historic Ice Storm of '98 slammed Maine

Anything can happen anywhere - prepping for one thing gets you ready for many others.


----------

